# Clocking in - Grace period



## MPLSbullseye (Aug 30, 2022)

today I asked If there was a grace period of some sorts for clocking in.  (Scheduled time is 5:30) the response I received was 5:20 - 5:30 is the 10 minute grace period.  Well that’s not really a grace period.

Thoughts


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 30, 2022)

MPLSbullseye said:


> today I asked If there was a grace period of some sorts for clocking in.  (Scheduled time is 5:30) the response I received was 5:20 - 5:30 is the 10 minute grace period.  Well that’s not really a grace period.
> 
> Thoughts


At a store, you can clock in only 5 mins before you are scheduled in. Take them.


----------



## WHS (Aug 30, 2022)

MPLSbullseye said:


> today I asked If there was a grace period of some sorts for clocking in.  (Scheduled time is 5:30) the response I received was 5:20 - 5:30 is the 10 minute grace period.  Well that’s not really a grace period.
> 
> Thoughts


Huh?

It’s exactly what it is.  It’s an open period of time to clock in.  Your time is adjusted to your start time as you should not be working at all during that time.  It’s a grace period to ensure you’re able to clock in on time with everyone else trying to do the same

I work at one of the largest most staffed DCs in the country and it’s still plenty of time to get clocked in and head to my startup


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 30, 2022)

5 minutes after clock in time snd you will not be considered late. If you clock in at 5:36 you are late.


----------



## Luck (Aug 30, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> 5 minutes after clock in time snd you will not be considered late. If you clock in at 5:36 you are late.


Are you sure about that? In my building clocking in even at 5:30 is likely to be marked as late as the expectation is you are standing ready to work at startups when the bell rings.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 30, 2022)

Luck said:


> Are you sure about that? In my building clocking in even at 5:30 is likely to be marked as late as the expectation is you are standing ready to work at startups when the bell rings.



That's just expectations though. I'd love to be marked as late 20x and get fired when each time it shows I've clocked in a minute+ before my shift starts.  Not my fault the time clock is a 7min walk away from startup and I pass 100 different people and can experience 100 different slow downs to startup as a result. I still clocked in at a designated area before the designated time.


----------



## MPLSbullseye (Aug 30, 2022)

WHS said:


> Huh?
> 
> It’s exactly what it is.  It’s an open period of time to clock in.  Your time is adjusted to your start time as you should not be working at all during that time.  It’s a grace period to ensure you’re able to clock in on time with everyone else trying to do the same
> 
> I work at one of the largest most staffed DCs in the country and it’s still plenty of time to get clocked in and head to my startup


A *grace period* is a period immediately after the deadline for an obligation during which a late fee, or other action that would have been taken as a result of failing to meet the deadline, is waived provided that the obligation is satisfied during the grace period. *In other words, it is a length of time during which rules or penalties are waived or deferred.*


----------



## WHS (Aug 30, 2022)

Luck said:


> Are you sure about that? In my building clocking in even at 5:30 is likely to be marked as late as the expectation is you are standing ready to work at startups when the bell rings.


Ignore them.  They’re a store team member and it isnt relevant to the thread


----------



## WHS (Aug 30, 2022)

MPLSbullseye said:


> A *grace period* is a period immediately after the deadline for an obligation during which a late fee, or other action that would have been taken as a result of failing to meet the deadline, is waived provided that the obligation is satisfied during the grace period. *In other words, it is a length of time during which rules or penalties are waived or deferred.*



So you’re just here to argue semantics about workplace terminology?   By googling and presenting the definition of a grace period in relation to a loan payment.  Come on.  You’re either incredibly thick or are trolling looking to start a pointless argument

either way take it somewhere else


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Aug 30, 2022)

In the handbook it says progression TM dont get a grace period they can clock in 10 min early (not paid) and clock out up to 5 min late.

Merit TM can clock in 5 min early up to 5 min late and out 15 min late


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 30, 2022)

WHS said:


> So you’re just here to argue semantics about workplace terminology?   By googling and presenting the definition of a grace period in relation to a loan payment.  Come on.  You’re either incredibly thick or are trolling looking to start a pointless argument
> 
> either way take it somewhere else


the op has been reported.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 30, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> the op has been reported.


Why? I didn't see anything wrong with their posts. Basically they wanted to know if they had a period of time after start of shift where they would not be considered late. In stores it is five minutes.


----------



## WHS (Aug 30, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Why? I didn't see anything wrong with their posts. Basically they wanted to know if they had a period of time after start of shift where they would not be considered late. In stores it is five minutes.


No they didn’t.  They were already told they have a clocking in grace period.  They came here to argue about the definition of what a grace period is


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## happygoth (Aug 30, 2022)

WHS said:


> No they didn’t.  They were already told they have a clocking in grace period.  They came here to argue about the definition of what a grace period is


Much ado about nothing. I would consider a grace period something that starts after one's scheduled time, not before. All they did was post the definition, not call names. Seen people be a lot ruder than that on here without much consequence.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 30, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Much ado about nothing. I would consider a grace period something that starts after one's scheduled time, not before. All they did was post the definition, not call names. Seen people be a lot ruder than that on here without much consequence.


Spammer I think?


----------



## WHS (Aug 30, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Much ado about nothing. I would consider a grace period something that starts after one's scheduled time, not before. All they did was post the definition, not call names. Seen people be a lot ruder than that on here without much consequence.


What you would consider a grace period in this context is well,  wrong.  So it’s not really relevant.  They were told this and stated so.  The conversation pretty much ends at the start of the thread


----------



## Luck (Aug 30, 2022)

WHS said:


> Ignore them.  They’re a store team member and it isnt relevant to the thread


Wasnt even paying attention. 



Hardlinesmaster said:


> the op has been reported.


Please dont. We barely have any DC tms on here🙏


----------



## Hal (Aug 30, 2022)

Luck said:


> Wasnt even paying attention.
> 
> 
> Please dont. We barely have any DC tms on here🙏


Seriously. We need more DC tms that do things other than rework.


----------



## TheClopen (Sep 1, 2022)

MPLSbullseye said:


> today I asked If there was a grace period of some sorts for clocking in.  (Scheduled time is 5:30) the response I received was 5:20 - 5:30 is the 10 minute grace period.  Well that’s not really a grace period.
> 
> Thoughts


----------



## He77CAT (Sep 1, 2022)

as a TM our time clocks at my location are open for shift clock in 5 min prior to schedule time only..  if I clock in 6 min. prior to my shift start, I'm prompted that it's an invalid clock in.  (the prompt is something like that)   And a grace period is an amount of time that's given for a late clock in of a shift.  I was told it's 5 min at my location.


----------



## Hal (Sep 1, 2022)

He77CAT said:


> as a TM our time clocks at my location are open for shift clock in 5 min prior to schedule time only..  if I clock in 6 min. prior to my shift start, I'm prompted that it's an invalid clock in.  (the prompt is something like that)   And a grace period is an amount of time that's given for a late clock in of a shift.  I was told it's 5 min at my location.


Are you store or DC side?


----------



## WHS (Sep 2, 2022)

Hal said:


> Are you store or DC side?


That’s the store side clock in rule


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 2, 2022)

TheClopen said:


> Here's how it works.
> You have exactly 5 mins after your scheduled time to clock in, and you're not considered late; however, if you clock in on the 6th minute or later, you're late.
> The same rule applies to coming in early. You can clock in 5 mins before your scheduled shift, but the system won't let you clock in any earlier without an override.


Yeah...the early cracks me up. Our first shift TL barely makes it on time as is. We get to stand in the dark and cold waiting til 1 minute before shift starts. Cause it's literally 1 minute from the door to the time clock


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 2, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> 5 minutes after clock in time snd you will not be considered late. If you clock in at 5:36 you are late.


DC


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 2, 2022)

Y’all need to pay attention. This is the distribution center thread so storeside rules may not apply.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 3, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> That's just expectations though. I'd love to be marked as late 20x and get fired when each time it shows I've clocked in a minute+ before my shift starts.  Not my fault the time clock is a 7min walk away from startup and I pass 100 different people and can experience 100 different slow downs to startup as a result. I still clocked in at a designated area before the designated time.


It’s happened. I’ve done it. And for less occurrences. If you are late you are missing important messaging, not warming up for work fully and not in function on time. If you know it’s expectation, and still don’t adhere, you are playing with fire or the om isn’t holding tm’s accountable.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 3, 2022)

TheClopen said:


> Here's how it works.
> You have exactly 5 mins after your scheduled time to clock in, and you're not considered late; however, if you clock in on the 6th minute or later, you're late.
> The same rule applies to coming in early. You can clock in 5 mins before your scheduled shift, but the system won't let you clock in any earlier without an override.


Store side, maybe. At a dc 1 min passed scheduled SOS and it is coded absent-late.   Not only do you need to be punched in on time, but in the designated start up area on time.


----------



## targetdude1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Store side, maybe. At a dc 1 min passed scheduled SOS and it is coded absent-late.   Not only do you need to be punched in on time, but in the designated start up area on time.




This is nonsense and illegal. Grow a back bone. They cannot ask you to do ONE thing before you are getting paid, which starts at 6AM or whatever time it is for you. Not even ask you to walk a distance to startup. That's illegal. i had a om do this, and very seriously considered raising a stink, but didn't because i correctly assumed he wouldnt last long anyway.

No mind you this started because this certain OM who was a real piece of work in all areas started mouthing off about "people who clock in at 6 can still be late!". It's like no, no we cant. Period. I dont have to walk 50 yards for target for free.

another thing i see these types of om's do is start startup a minute or three early, like start talking at 5:57. again, technically, they are not allowed to do that, period.

take this to an extreme, what if they told you you had to be in startup unpaid 30 minutes before shift? Well whats the difference? if they want you to be in startup at 6 am, it almost certainly means you have to clock in before 6 am. which you are NOT getting paid for, and you dont have to do anything for target in that time. not even walk anywhere. What if they start saying we want you warmed up for work and ready to go at 6AM next?

hell not even too mention on a2 here half the crew barely lags in to startup at all lol.  i find some of them munching down in the breakroom 5 minutes after their startup has started.

reminds me of an cantankerous old fart who picked a fight by pretending to be talking on his phone while standing in startup area before startup just to tell the om he wasn't on the clock and he could do as he pleased lol. Though not sure that one would hold up given the no cell phone policy.

now is it worth pissing off your om over this, provided it stays at a couple minutes? that's another debate. but this is definitely a slippery slope.


----------



## WHS (Sep 6, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> This is nonsense and illegal.


Please name the laws it’s breaking.


----------



## Cash (Sep 6, 2022)

TheClopen said:


> Here's how it works.
> You have exactly 5 mins after your scheduled time to clock in, and you're not considered late; however, if you clock in on the 6th minute or later, you're late.
> The same rule applies to coming in early. You can clock in 5 mins before your scheduled shift, but the system won't let you clock in any earlier without an override.


Your in the distribution section talking about things that apply to the store


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 7, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> take this to an extreme, what if they told you you had to be in startup unpaid 30 minutes before shift? Well whats the difference? if they want you to be in startup at 6 am, it almost certainly means you have to clock in before 6 am. which you are NOT getting paid for



If you’re hourly, shouldn’t you get paid for the extra 3 minutes if you clock in at 5:57? I feel like Target would have been sued years ago if they were requiring people to work off the clock, even for a few minutes.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 7, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> If you’re hourly, shouldn’t you get paid for the extra 3 minutes if you clock in at 5:57? I feel like Target would have been sued years ago if they were requiring people to work off the clock, even for a few minutes.


They’re not allowed to do anything work related until their actual start time. They’re simply expected to be standing in a certain part of the building when their start time hits.


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 7, 2022)

By some of this “logic” we should be paid for travel time to work?  I mean, if some want pay for walking from the time clock to start up, then wouldn’t your drive time be included too?  I mean, you wouldn’t be driving to the building, if you were coming to work.  See how ridiculous that sounds?  So is arguing that the grace period, that allows you NOT to be considered late, should be paid.


----------



## Cash (Sep 8, 2022)

Did anyone read the target handbook before they made a comment 😂


----------



## happygoth (Sep 9, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> By some of this “logic” we should be paid for travel time to work?  I mean, if some want pay for walking from the time clock to start up, then wouldn’t your drive time be included too?  I mean, you wouldn’t be driving to the building, if you were coming to work.  See how ridiculous that sounds?  So is arguing that the grace period, that allows you NOT to be considered late, should be paid.


People should be paid for every minute they are on the clock. If the company wants people at a certain spot at a certain time and the time clock is three minutes away from that spot, then yes they should get paid for those three minutes. That's not ridiculous at all.


----------



## Luck (Sep 9, 2022)

happygoth said:


> People should be paid for every minute they are on the clock. If the company wants people at a certain spot at a certain time and the time clock is three minutes away from that spot, then yes they should get paid for those three minutes. That's not ridiculous at all.


The clock is immediately next to the startup area. People are complaining about the 3 minute walk from the entrance to their work startup before they are able to clock in. And that they are considered late if they are walking in the warehouse door at 5:59pm and they dont get to startups which begin at 6pm until 6:02pm.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 9, 2022)

Luck said:


> The clock is immediately next to the startup area. People are complaining about the 3 minute walk from the entrance to their work startup before they are able to clock in. And that they are considered late if they are walking in the warehouse door at 5:59pm and they dont get to startups which begin at 6pm until 6:02pm.



They moved our startup last year.  Our time clock is a literal 7min brisk walk from the time clock for the main break room or about a 7min wait using the same clocks as inbound\depal.  They are in the process of adding 10 more though.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 10, 2022)

Luck said:


> The clock is immediately next to the startup area. People are complaining about the 3 minute walk from the entrance to their work startup before they are able to clock in. And that they are considered late if they are walking in the warehouse door at 5:59pm and they dont get to startups which begin at 6pm until 6:02pm.


I'm talking about the 10 minute period before start time when DC can clock in but it is unpaid. If I read this thread correctly, if your start time is 6 and you punch in any time between 5:50 and 5:59, you get counted as clocking in for 6. I say that's bullshit. If you are punched in, you should get paid for every minute.


----------



## Hal (Sep 10, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I'm talking about the 10 minute period before start time when DC can clock in but it is unpaid. If I read this thread correctly, if your start time is 6 and you punch in any time between 5:50 and 5:59, you get counted as clocking in for 6. I say that's bullshit. If you are punched in, you should get paid for every minute.


Its because there can literally be over 100 people per department clocking in and an additional 100+ also trying to clock out. Any warehouse or company with high head count and punches would likely do something similar otherwise everyone would be late all the time.

You're not being asked to clock in at 5:50 and go to work for free. I would usually go sit in the break room and eat a snack or finish my coffee/energy drink or play on my phone. It's not I punched in at 5:50 and my leader than handed me a pile of work to do, and most work areas and start ups are right next to the breakroom.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 10, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> This is nonsense and illegal. Grow a back bone. They cannot ask you to do ONE thing before you are getting paid, which starts at 6AM or whatever time it is for you. Not even ask you to walk a distance to startup. That's illegal. i had a om do this, and very seriously considered raising a stink, but didn't because i correctly assumed he wouldnt last long anyway.
> 
> No mind you this started because this certain OM who was a real piece of work in all areas started mouthing off about "people who clock in at 6 can still be late!". It's like no, no we cant. Period. I dont have to walk 50 yards for target for free.
> 
> ...


Good luck with that one. We have time clocks 15 ft from the start up area. It you are late you are late. Expectation is to be in the start up area, warming up for work, at start of shift.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 10, 2022)

Hal said:


> Its because there can literally be over 100 people per department clocking in and an additional 100+ also trying to clock out. Any warehouse or company with high head count and punches would likely do something similar otherwise everyone would be late all the time.
> 
> You're not being asked to clock in at 5:50 and go to work for free. I would usually go sit in the break room and eat a snack or finish my coffee/energy drink or play on my phone. It's not I punched in at 5:50 and my leader than handed me a pile of work to do, and most work areas and start ups are right next to the breakroom.


Well that's a bit of a different story then.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 10, 2022)

Hal said:


> Its because there can literally be over 100 people per department clocking in and an additional 100+ also trying to clock out. Any warehouse or company with high head count and punches would likely do something similar otherwise everyone would be late all the time.
> 
> You're not being asked to clock in at 5:50 and go to work for free. I would usually go sit in the break room and eat a snack or finish my coffee/energy drink or play on my phone. It's not I punched in at 5:50 and my leader than handed me a pile of work to do, and most work areas and start ups are right next to the breakroom.


My current job, warehouse, has 10 timeclocks, 1 every other post on both sides of the warehouse. We have about 1000 employees. And only have 1 shift so we all clock in/out at same time. We can clock in 3 minutes til but actually get paid for those 3 minutes. More timeclocks will definitely help!

My stand up is maybe 10 steps from my timeclock. Lol


----------

